# Axel Brostrom boats



## Mike Griffiths

Sailed on the Uppland in the early 70s as motorman ,good feeder ,league of nations crew ,but good croud; picked up in Genoa paid off in Lisbon after 9 months or so. Mike Griffiths


----------



## Frank P

Mike Griffiths said:


> Sailed on the Uppland in the early 70s as motorman ,good feeder ,league of nations crew ,but good croud; picked up in Genoa paid off in Lisbon after 9 months or so. Mike Griffiths


I never sailed for Axel Brostrom but I did sail on a few Norwegian ships with quite a few Nationalities represented..

Frank


----------



## Mike Griffiths

I also sailed on the Fisons Realf(norski) Immingham to Casablanca for phosphate ,also a few foreign flags from Rotterdam


----------



## Frank P

Mike, I sailed for about six years on Norwegian ships (1969 - 1976), I used the Liverpool pool a few times and I signed on a few in Norway. I visited Rotterdam many times but I never shipped out of there..

Cheers Frank


----------



## Mike Griffiths

Frank P said:


> Mike, I sailed for about six years on Norwegian ships (1969 - 1976), I used the Liverpool pool a few times and I signed on a few in Norway. I visited Rotterdam many times but I never shipped out of there..
> 
> Cheers Frank
> [/]
> The Norski that I was on was out of the Liverpool pool , as I remember it was above
> The Crocodile , and when in R/dam I used to stay at "Tehuis voor zeileeden", interesting times for a you ng kid from rural Mid Wales , and some memorable characters . Mike


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy

Mike Griffiths said:


> Sailed on the Uppland in the early 70s as motorman ,good feeder ,league of nations crew ,but good croud; picked up in Genoa paid off in Lisbon after 9 months or so. Mike Griffiths


Hi Mike I like you also sailed on a brostrom ship in 1973 she was the tundraland joined in dry dock South shilds and payed off in antwerp 9 months later international crew but good ship


----------

